# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Axolotl eggs.

## Jack

My wild type axolotl spawn is doing well. Just started wriggling in their eggs today and gills are now visible. They were laid on the 8th July so probably just over a week until they hatch.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on your spawn  :Smile:  !  Axolotl are becoming popular in my area.  I like them but summer temps in house are to warm for them.

----------


## Jack

> Congrats on your spawn  !  Axolotl are becoming popular in my area.  I like them but summer temps in house are to warm for them.


Thank you. They have all finished hatching today and in total I have about 20 babies. They are being fed Daphnia until they grow bigger and then in a few weeks I will feed them blood worms and brine shrimp. They're so tiny and fragile at the minute and only 3 of the eggs that I got didn't hatch so I have been pretty successful in hatching them.

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Congratulations!!

----------


## Jack

Unfortunately today one of them died but the others are healthy and growing.

----------


## N3XU5

I would love to have an axolotl.

----------

